# Well.... Just got my CD2 Comps..



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

One of the bodies snapped. The box must have gotten dropped in just the wrong way. Packaging looked okay. 










































Can I glue the broken piece back together or will it make them sound bad? If I need new bodies, I guess I'll have to see what I can find..

Thanks,
-Jordan


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have one with the same problem. I was planning to fiberglass it back on after using some steel wool on the area to be glassed.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Epoxy it back together and then use something on the outside of the body to strengthen the seam. Whatever oozes out of the joint on the inside of the horn, wipe it clean before it dries.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

just epoxy it back together. clean the inside edge. it will be fine.
that serves no real functional purpose other than mounting.....but with the compression drivers you go, youll need some solid mounts. Those motors are BEASTS and HEAVY!!!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Epoxy is setting up now. Hopefully I got it back together right. I can feel an ever so slight seam on the inside, but I cleaned any goop that oozed out. As for strengthening the seam on the outside, I'll mess with that later this week.

I'm interested to see how these sound. I was going to wait for Ultra HLCDs but when these popped up for a lot cheaper I figured I'd give them a try. The guy said they were in his "award-winning" comp vehicle so I hope that means they weren't abused.

-Jordan


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Epoxy is setting up now. Hopefully I got it back together right. I can feel an ever so slight seam on the inside, but I cleaned any goop that oozed out. As for strengthening the seam on the outside, I'll mess with that later this week.
> 
> I'm interested to see how these sound. I was going to wait for Ultra HLCDs but when these popped up for a lot cheaper I figured I'd give them a try. The guy said they were in his "award-winning" comp vehicle so I hope that means they weren't abused.
> 
> -Jordan


award meaning comp car, can also mean he did SPL


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

/goes outside to off self in the middle of the street


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm hoping that the fact that he was selling some PPI Art series amps and IDMax 12s indicates that he wasn't competing in SPL...lol


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I'm hoping that the fact that he was selling some PPI Art series amps and IDMax 12s indicates that he wasn't competing in SPL...lol


Idmax was partially designed as an SPL sub too
It came out back when ID had an SPL team. Those that didnt run the IDSPL, used IDmax's.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Dammit man I know that, but leave me with my hopes! 

Eh, I'm sure they're fine. They look purdy sitting in my garage, anyway. Heh.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Epoxy is setting up now. Hopefully I got it back together right. I can feel an ever so slight seam on the inside, but I cleaned any goop that oozed out. As for strengthening the seam on the outside, I'll mess with that later this week.
> 
> I'm interested to see how these sound. *I was going to wait for Ultra HLCDs but when these popped up for a lot cheaper I figured I'd give them a try. *The guy said they were in his "award-winning" comp vehicle so I hope that means they weren't abused.
> 
> -Jordan


from what Eric told me the ultras really only give you three things over the other CDs.

1. more sensitive - 112db vs 108. not sure I care.

2. extended BW, he said they are a little flatter out to 16khz instead of only 12khz. a little eq might be able to solve that, there is not much music above 12khz anyway.

3. power handling. the CD1e and the CD comp, CDpro only handle about 65w whereas the ultra handle 120 watts. since you would rip your own head off with 120watts on a 112db 1w/1m horn, not sure I care about that either, lol.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

4. The horns are much smaller than my CD2s. The actual driver on mine is as big as a CD and weighs a ton.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

lol, ya. they are pretty big. my cd1e are strontium magnets as well and are pretty big. but from a performance aspect, size doesnt make much difference.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

That's not what she said.


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there an actual list of the ID CD in what order they came out and what benefits each have? I think this would be most helpful. If not you could just PM me what you know if you feel its off topic.

From my understanding theres 4 different drivers

cd 1 (2 versions?) 
CD 2 (2 versions?)
Pro 
and ultras

Is this correct or am i way off?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Pimpnyou204 said:


> Is there an actual list of the ID CD in what order they came out and what benefits each have? I think this would be most helpful. If not you could just PM me what you know if you feel its off topic.
> 
> From my understanding theres 4 different drivers
> 
> ...


Cd1e were piezo drivers sold as entry level set and comp sets
Replaced in 2010 or so with an actual compression driver

Cd3ultra originals were altec drivers.very big motors. Discontinued when CD2s started being used more bc of price bs performance.these are rare drivers.

Cd2 titanium. Rolled off quickly on the topend. After 10khz it took a nose dive
Cd2 mylar better midrange response and slightly extended topend

Cd1pro smaller driver.better topend response and smaller motor made it very good for 3way installs

Newer cd ultra drivers very god overall response w neo motor for very small size


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And the neo motored CD2s


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

And I have which CD2s, pre tel?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They aren't neo...lol.

You would have to take the back covers off to tell.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Titanium


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mylar is white.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Bummer. Well, guess I'll just hope they sound okay. :/


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I always liked them. Big powerful midrange. Topend is good, not going to shimmer and sparkle like a ribbon, but does do realism very well.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Alright, I'm excited again.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had those drivers for a while, then switched to the 1Pros because they had better topend. I then switched back to those because I missed the midrange power. They had the ability to create the force and power of saxophones and other live instruments that other drivers at the time did not.

I mean I did cut the firewall of my old Accord to get the drivers further back under the dash...if that tells you how much I liked them.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Just remember, just because something is old doesn't mean it's bad or new is automatically better.

Are there better drivers on the market? Sure. But what you have isn't bad by any means.

Here are the drivers-
http://www.bcspeakers.com/PDF/PRD/DE45.pdf


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome list mic thank you I think that will help most new horn users get a grasp of the different horns available



thehatedguy said:


> And the neo motored CD2s


Where would these new neo cd2 be placed from my understanding the ultras are pretty much the best

Also how do those BC drivers fare against the ID drivers


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I bought them mainly because they were $150 and were, as I was told, almost as good as the ultras. I'm sure they'll be fine for me. I'm not competing and it's not like I'm used to Morel, Dynaudio, etc. components in my front stage..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The neo CD2s would go after the ceramic CD2 drivers. They were the top of the line before the new Ultra drivers.

All of the ID CD2s and the CD 1 Pro were made by B&C. The titanium diaphram CD2s were DE45s, the mylar diaphrams were DE25s, the neos were DE500s, and the CD 1 Pros were DE200s.

The old CD-1e was Motorola/CTS. The first Ultra driver, the CD3 was an Altec.



Pimpnyou204 said:


> Awesome list mic thank you I think that will help most new horn users get a grasp of the different horns available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

cant believe I forgot the Cd2Neos.

I ran the Neos when I won IASCA finals and the Ultras when I won MECA Finals.

my favorite so far is the Ultras. best combination of everything. Superb midrange and top end response.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

This thread went from noobish garbage (mine) to gold. Good information. Very helpful!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

as I mentioned just make sure you have a solid mount for the compression driver side.
I used Steel L-brackets that were either drilled out and screwed to the inner fender (kick panel) area, or welded or a combination of both
those original Cd2 motors weigh like 8lbs each...not something easily supported by back strapping.

look for Horn install pics and youll see plenty of mounting


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, the horns are heavy bastards. I haven't yet figured out how exactly I'm going to stuff these into an already-cramped Mustang, but I'll find a way. It's kind of low on the list for now as I still need to get one of the amps I plan to use stripped, powdercoated, and benched with some chrome hardware installed by Arc..


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> This thread went from noobish garbage (mine) to gold. Good information. Very helpful!


Yes I already bookmarked this page it has a lot of good information.

However and I by no means am trying to start a huge fight as I have no experience with either but if the b&c and some other hlcd are so much or just slightly better than ID why are so many people raving about them and pretty much the only things being used or talked about?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I think mostly because the ID bodies are the best. Imho more (or at least as important as) important than the driver.

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Figured as I heard most hlcd without a horn are just abOut a 90ish db sensitive tweeter.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The horn is the important part of a HLCD speaker. 

To illustrate you can take a TAD TD2001 which is arguably the best 1" exit compression driver in the world and listen to it on a poor horn design and it will sound down right ugly. Then compare that TAD to an inexpensive compression driver on a good horn design and it will sound much better in a direct comparison.

The horns I have sold for so many years (ID and Now) are a good horn design that is intended for use in the car environment. I have done the above comparison with the TAD TD2001 with other horns intended for the car and it is an eye opener to hear the differences in how the horns sound.

Eric


----------

